# si prega l'utente di ...



## Veriver81

Bonjour, 

je sui en train de traduire de l'italien au français des commandes d'un tableau de commande d'une machine et je ne trouve pas l'expression correcte pour traduire la frase suivante:

"Resettare l'encoder può essere un'operazione rischiosa. Si prega l'utente di cinfermare il comando e uscire da questa pagina".

Mon tentative:

"Le reset du encodeur peut être une operation risquée. L'usager est prié de confirmer le commande et quitter cette page".

Je ne sui s pas sure de "l'usager est prié de ..."

Merci bien pour votre aide.

Salutations


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition :
_La réinitialisation(reset) de l’encodeur peut présenter des risques. On demande à l’utilisateur la confirmation de commande et de quitter cette page._
_La réinitialisation(reset) de l’encodeur peut présenter des risques. On demande à l’utilisateur de confirmer la commande et de quitter cette page._


----------



## Veriver81

Merci!

Est-ce que "reset" est accpeté en français? 
Simplement parce que le mot est plus court de réinitialisation ... 

Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Oui pour de la documentation technique, dans ce cas :
_Le reset de l’encodeur peut présenter des risques_


----------



## Veriver81

Merci bien Corsicum!
Bonne journée!
V.


----------

